# Maneskin - X-Factor 11



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Segnalo che ieri sera mi sono casualmente imbattuto nel programma X-Factor, che trovo al solito penoso, ma con mia somma sorpresa ho visto questo gruppo, Maneskin appunto (cosa voglia dire il nome non lo so)..

Questi possono sfondare, suonano alla grande, hanno ironia e soprattutto un frontman coi controc (presenza scenica e voce da professionista)......
La cosa buffa è che credo abbiano si e no 20 anni...

Forti davvero, da tenerli d'occhio..in Italia non se ne vedono così.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Fortissimi! 
Nome danese. Chiaro di luna.
A dispetto dell'aspetto lavorano tanto e hanno sound inconfondibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2017)

A me piacciono un sacco!


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2017)

Sono d'accordo, anche io non sono solito guardare la tv (non la guardo infatti) ma diversi programmi che recupero poi li seguo "in differita", xfactor è quasi divertente quando ci sono le audizioni ma poi i live sono inguardabili, quest'anno però ci sono loro che anche secondo me meritano parecchio, il più vecchio mi pare abbia 18 anni, il cantante, gli altri sono tutti minorenni, nota di merito (il tizio poi in uno degli scorsi live si è esibito a petto nudo e con i tacchi!! la personalità non gli manca).
Per me possono sfondare eccome perché hanno un potenziale altissimo e fanno un genere che in Italia non esiste.
Se non vincono è scandaloso.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Dicembre 2017)

X factor lo guardo solo sino ai Live, poi lo seguo a tempo perso, e devo ammettere pur non amando il tipo di personaggio che si è creato il frontman dei Maneskin, mi piacciono come gruppo, soprattutto il loro inedito e come detto da altri, hanno tutte le caratteristiche per sfondare.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Credo i ragazzi siano proprio così. Sono coatti alla ricerca del glem. Suonano abbastanza bene e il mix funziona. Sono giovani e hanno tempo per crescere.
Consiglio a tutti di cercare i loro pezzi e le cover. Ascoltateli rifare Temporale di Ghemon e poi datemi il vostro commento. Secondo me sono forti forti...

+ Maneskin
- Raiola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2017)

La tizia del gruppo è una zoccoletta che sprizza sesso.... ma mi fermo qui, perchè credo non sia maggiorenne e rischio di andare in galera


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La tizia del gruppo è una zoccoletta che sprizza sesso.... ma mi fermo qui, perchè credo non sia maggiorenne e rischio di andare in galera



Ahahahahahahah grande


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Seguo questa stagione di x factor sin dalle selezioni, conosco tutto e tutti i concorrenti e sono sicuro al 101% che domani saranno loro i vincitori di questa 11esima stagione.
Il frontman è mostruoso ed ha solo 18 anni, gli altri hanno 16-17 anni e sono migliorati tantisismo, soprattutto il batterista.
All'inzizio dei live erano quotati a 50 ora ad 1.20(o meno) solo per dirvi..


----------



## Gekyn (13 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La tizia del gruppo è una zoccoletta che sprizza sesso.... ma mi fermo qui, perchè credo non sia maggiorenne e rischio di andare in galera


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2017)

Io li vedrei benissimo al prossimo Eurovision....


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Seguo questa stagione di x factor sin dalle selezioni, conosco tutto e tutti i concorrenti e sono sicuro al 101% che domani saranno loro i vincitori di questa 11esima stagione.
> Il frontman è mostruoso ed ha solo 18 anni, gli altri hanno 16-17 anni e sono migliorati tantisismo, soprattutto il batterista.
> All'inzizio dei live erano quotati a 50 ora ad 1.20(o meno) solo per dirvi..



Ad onore del vero, va detto che c'è anche un ragazzo alto con la barba che ha una voce portentosa..troppo poppettaro per i miei gusti ma con una tecnica di canto eccellente..ha cantato Diamond di rihanna su note altissime senza steccarne mezza..
Ma ha poco spessore artistico, si perderà nel panorama musicale come tutti gli altri concorrenti a parte forse questi Maneskin


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La tizia del gruppo è una zoccoletta che sprizza sesso.... ma mi fermo qui, perchè credo non sia maggiorenne e rischio di andare in galera



Infatti chi c... ha ascoltato le canzoni io mi riferivo a lei quando parlavo di sfondare..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ad onore del vero, va detto che c'è anche un ragazzo alto con la barba che ha una voce portentosa..troppo poppettaro per i miei gusti ma con una tecnica di canto eccellente..ha cantato Diamond di rihanna su note altissime senza steccarne mezza..
> Ma ha poco spessore artistico, si perderà nel panorama musicale come tutti gli altri concorrenti a parte forse questi Maneskin



Lui si è mostruoso, ma non il mio genere...apprezzo le voci "sporche"


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Lui si è mostruoso, ma non il mio genere...apprezzo le voci "sporche"



Si pure io apprezzo le voci alla Bryan Adams per dire..ma li come voci "sporche" ho visto solo una specie di grignani soporifero e un nero che pare la versione poverissima di Jhon Legend..per carità...

Ma poi chi erano quelli con la tizia coi capelli rosa? Livello festa della birra di trebaseleghe...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si pure io apprezzo le voci alla Bryan Adams per dire..ma li come voci "sporche" ho visto solo una specie di grignani soporifero e un nero che pare la versione poverissima di Jhon Legend..per carità...
> 
> Ma poi chi erano quelli con la tizia coi capelli rosa? Livello festa della birra di trebaseleghe...



AHAHAHAHA i ROS


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ad onore del vero, va detto che c'è anche un ragazzo alto con la barba che ha una voce portentosa..troppo poppettaro per i miei gusti ma con una tecnica di canto eccellente..ha cantato Diamond di rihanna su note altissime senza steccarne mezza..
> Ma ha poco spessore artistico, si perderà nel panorama musicale come tutti gli altri concorrenti a parte forse questi Maneskin



si, Licitra che in teoria è un teoree.. non vincerà solo perchè esistono appunto i maneskin. ti consiglio di andarti a vedere quando ha fatto Freddi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> si, Licitra che in teoria è un teoree.. non vincerà solo perchè esistono appunto i maneskin. ti consiglio di andarti a vedere *quando ha fatto Freddi*..



Laura Freddi?


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Laura Freddi?



ho dimenticato una e alla fine ops


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ho dimenticato una e alla fine ops



Ha cantato i Queen?!?..però...vado a cercarmi il video allora


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si pure io apprezzo le voci alla Bryan Adams per dire..ma li come voci "sporche" ho visto solo una specie di grignani soporifero e un nero che pare la versione poverissima di Jhon Legend..per carità...
> 
> Ma poi chi erano quelli con la tizia coi capelli rosa? Livello festa della birra di trebaseleghe...



I Ros facevano tutti i pezzi uguali, spesso urlati.
Licitra ha una grande voce e potrebbe fare strada, dipende da chi lo seguirà, anche lui può cantare più generi.
Nigiotti mi sta sulle balle, speravo uscisse subito.
Il nero ha una voce rauca e non sa cantare in italiano, può cantare solo un genere di canzoni e basta, uno che non sa cantare in italiano non può vincere in Italia, è un no sense.
I Maneskin invece possono variare e hanno uno stile diverso, fresco, possono ostentare qualsiasi cosa che riuscirebbero a far uscire qualcosa di positivo da qualsiasi pezzo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Molto bravi, ma dubito che avranno chissà che successo visto il genere che fanno. C'è da dire che Manuel Agnelli ha portato un po' di rock in un contesto penoso. Ci provò anche Piero Pelù a The Voice, ma sono tutti scomparsi. Mi piaceva molto Giacomo Voli di quel talent che finì secondo a Suor Cristina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha cantato i Queen?!?..però...vado a cercarmi il video allora



Ah prestazione da brividi, quasi impeccabile. E' veramente un mostro, se vincesse a me non dispiacerebbe.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

vincono loro al 101%


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Molto bravi, ma dubito che avranno chissà che successo visto il genere che fanno. C'è da dire che Manuel Agnelli ha portato un po' di rock in un contesto penoso. Ci provò anche Piero Pelù a The Voice, ma sono tutti scomparsi. Mi piaceva molto Giacomo Voli di quel talent che *finì secondo a Suor Cristina*.



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHA!!!!
Grazie per averci ricordato una delle cose più penose mai viste in tv!

PS: ovviamente mi riferisco a una suora che canta "Girls just want to have fun"


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHA!!!!
> Grazie per averci ricordato una delle cose più penose mai viste in tv!
> 
> PS: ovviamente mi riferisco a una suora che canta "Girls just want to have fun"


Sicuramente. Se The Voice fosse stato un programma decente avrebbe fatto vincere quello che gli è arrivata dietro. C'è da dire che in quella trasmissione la suora è stata l'unica ad avere successo, ma solo perché ha destato curiosità, infatti in radio non mi pare mettano le sue canzoni. Intanto Giacomo Voli è diventato vocalist dei Rhapsody, una delle metal band italiane più conosciute. Ed è anche frontman dei Teodasia, un gruppo che prima di lui aveva una donna alla voce, questo per far capire il talento di questo ragazzo.


----------



## Lambro (14 Dicembre 2017)

Comunque che vincano o meno non importa, è qui il succo.
Ok che hanno il contratto ok quello che volete, ma Vasco fini' ultimo e terz'ultimo mi pare, la giusy ferreri non vinse ma poi è stata una di quelle che ha sfondato di piu', uguale la rossa di cui non ricordo ora il nome ah noemi. Per non parlare dei negramaro eliminati da sanremo (per un pasticcio clamoroso) dopo una delle piu' belle canzoni rock italiane degli ultimi anni ed una esibizione live da paura.
Vincere è un mero orpello passionale da concorso televisivo, ma se hanno le palle e verranno presi da gente che sapra' come inserirli nel mercato discografico, sfonderanno cmq o come gruppo o a livello personale.
Chi si ricorda la suora o gli arham brothers , madonna avran venduto 10 copie nonostante vinsero i rispettivi concorsi sulla rai e su sky.
Di certo in italia è difficile far sfondare un gruppo che ha sembianze glam rock , però si sa mai eh, i nuovi litfiba? almeno per il carisma del cantante..
Che tristezza cmq proprio in questi giorni sto facendo un'infarinata di musica anni 70 italiana,dalla de andrè il battisti di anima latina..come è cambiata la musica (in peggio) santiddio.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Topic per commentare la finale di X Factor X Factor 11: la finale


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine "a sorpresa" non hanno vinto..il che mi spiace ma ci sta..ha vinto il classico "bravo ragazzo" che piace alla mamma..

Comunque la vera sfida inizia adesso per loro (come anche per gli altri)..

Per adesso erano tutti sotto la gonna del programma..vediamo fuori cosa sapranno fare.

Come vi potrà spiegare bene il buon [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] per un gruppo/artista il "Prime" è tutto...se non produci il top all'inizio significa che non ne hai..

Lasciate perdere il discorso gavetta..quella va fatta..ma quando poi arrivi o riesci a produrre roba di qualità oppure resti lì..

Infatti guardate tutti i più grandi artisti e vedrete che il top lo toccano sempre nei primi 3 massimo 5 album.

In ogni caso per me sono gli unici di questa edizione con una chance..gli altri tutti da dimenticatoio


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Se The Voice fosse stato un programma decente avrebbe fatto vincere quello che gli è arrivata dietro. C'è da dire che in quella trasmissione la suora è stata l'unica ad avere successo, ma solo perché ha destato curiosità, infatti in radio non mi pare mettano le sue canzoni. Intanto Giacomo Voli è diventato vocalist dei Rhapsody, una delle metal band italiane più conosciute. Ed è anche frontman dei Teodasia, un gruppo che prima di lui aveva una donna alla voce, questo per far capire il talento di questo ragazzo.



 io conosco il bassista e il batterista è qui della zona mia  sono molto bravi i Teodasia


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si pure io apprezzo le voci alla Bryan Adams per dire..ma li come voci "sporche" ho visto solo una specie di grignani soporifero e un nero che pare la versione poverissima di Jhon Legend..per carità...
> 
> Ma poi chi erano quelli con la tizia coi capelli rosa? Livello festa della birra di trebaseleghe...



I primi giorni di luglio, appuntamento fisso


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Dicembre 2017)

600 euro persi.. per colpa loro


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2018)

Già si sono venduti a fare le ballate sanremesi, come prevedibile. I nuovi Negramaro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Già si sono venduti a fare le ballate sanremesi, come prevedibile. I nuovi Negramaro...



LOL, nemmeno sembrano loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spazzatura..pensare che sto thread l'ho aperto io


E' così, quando sei bravo ed attiri qualcuno, se vuoi restare sulla cresta dell'onda o ti vendi al pop commerciale oppure fai la tua roba da indipendente attirando un piccolo seguito ma che di musica ne capisce. Non a caso ho citato i Negramaro, altro gruppo che se fosse stato libero da imposizioni discografiche poteva fare del buon rock ancora oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2018)

MMazza che schifezza! Alla faccia del "nuovo rock italiano". Questa è pura spazzatura, sembra un pezzo di Fedez e J Ax.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Altra spazzatura, pseudo-rock misto a trap, dio mio che finaccia questi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> MMazza che schifezza! Alla faccia del "nuovo rock italiano". Questa è pura spazzatura, sembra un pezzo di Fedez e J Ax.



Che schifo assoluto le ultime due che hai postato! Roba da Rovazzi.
Ma anche il testo... ancora con questa Marlena anche nelle altre canzoni, che palle!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHA i ROS



Ho letto che saranno a San Remo


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2018)

Ma chi ****'è sta Marlena?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ****'è sta Marlena?



Se non ho capito male una sorta di loro "musa ispiratrice"..mah..


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ****'è sta Marlena?



No no è la droga ( non è una battuta )


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Novembre 2018)

Questi han sempre fatto c****e...


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che saranno a San Remo


Sanremo Giovani per la precisione (quest'anno il vero Sanremo sarà incentrato solo sui big) che parte tra qualche settimana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sanremo Giovani per la precisione (quest'anno il vero Sanremo sarà incentrato solo sui big) che parte tra qualche settimana.



Si vero San Remo giovani..ma mi ha fatto comunque ridere...fanno davvero schifo forte per me..


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vero San Remo giovani..ma mi ha fatto comunque ridere...fanno davvero schifo forte per me..


A livello di suono non sono male, anzi sono rimasti più coerenti dei Maneskin, ma dovrebbero farsi scrivere i testi e le composizioni da uno bravo però, troppo banali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A livello di suono non sono male, anzi sono rimasti più coerenti dei Maneskin, ma dovrebbero farsi scrivere i testi e le composizioni da uno bravo però, troppo banali.



La coerenza non è per forza un bene..si è vero i Maneskin hanno un po' preso la via più comoda..magari gli è stato imposto come a molti altri..sai, chi ci mette i soldi poi vuole i palazzetti pieni intanto..vedremo in futuro..però loro il talento ce l'hanno, i ROS erano robetta da niente..identici a un'altra band casinara che c'era quest'anno..


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La coerenza non è per forza un bene..si è vero i Maneskin hanno un po' preso la via più comoda..magari gli è stato imposto come a molti altri..sai, chi ci mette i soldi poi vuole i palazzetti pieni intanto..vedremo in futuro..però loro il talento ce l'hanno, i ROS erano robetta da niente..identici a un'altra band casinara che c'era quest'anno..


Ma quello è scontato, in certi contesti non potrai mai trovarci i nuovi Litfiba o gli Strana Officina rimanendo in tema di rock italiano, come neanche i nuovi Battisti. Questi che hai citato possono essere dei buoni gruppetti da sagre e finisce lì. I Maneskin comunque non durano, te lo dico io.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quello è scontato, in certi contesti non potrai mai trovarci i nuovi Litfiba o gli Strana Officina rimanendo in tema di rock italiano, come neanche i nuovi Battisti. Questi che hai citato possono essere dei buoni gruppetti da sagre e finisce lì. I Maneskin comunque non durano, te lo dico io.



Può essere eh..ma poi io non è che sono un fan..è solo che sono ormai "costretto" a vedere sti talent e di solito è tutta immondizia terribile..quando sento alcune cose buone mi fa invece piacere..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no è la droga ( non è una battuta )



Sono vere entrambe le cose, la droga è la sua musa


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque la ballad (l'ultima, quella su sta Marlena che torna a casa) è un bel pezzo, niente male. Il "problema" è il resto. Vengono definiti un gruppo rock, ma di rock hanno poco o nulla. Al massimo, possono essere definiti un gruppo funk. 

Il cantante è bravo, il resto abbastanza piatto in particolare il chitarrista, scolastico.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la ballad (l'ultima, quella su sta Marlena che torna a casa) è un bel pezzo, niente male. Il "problema" è il resto. Vengono definiti un gruppo rock, ma di rock hanno poco o nulla. Al massimo, possono essere definiti un gruppo funk.
> 
> Il cantante è bravo, il resto abbastanza piatto in particolare il chitarrista, scolastico.


Ma io infatti li vedo piuttosto variegati e non solo rock (penso anche per questioni "discografiche" abbiano puntato più sul funk, sul reggae e generi più ritmati dove sono altrettanto capaci). Ciò nonostante, malgrado sia piuttosto tamarra, dell'ultimo LP ho apprezzato molto questa. Dà una carica pazzesca :


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la ballad (l'ultima, quella su sta Marlena che torna a casa) è un bel pezzo, niente male. Il "problema" è il resto. Vengono definiti un gruppo rock, ma di rock hanno poco o nulla. Al massimo, possono essere definiti un gruppo funk.
> 
> Il cantante è bravo, il resto abbastanza piatto in particolare il chitarrista, scolastico.



Perché siamo dei vecchi. Per i ragazzini ( che non capiscono un catso di niente ) questa è già troppo rock vedi te. 

Purtroppo bisogna sempre mediare con quel che ti piace fare e il mercato . 

I ragazzini di oggi ascoltano la DarkPoloGang e SferaEbbata


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché siamo dei vecchi. Per i ragazzini ( che non capiscono un catso di niente ) questa è già troppo rock vedi te.
> 
> Purtroppo bisogna sempre mediare con quel che ti piace fare e il mercato .
> 
> I ragazzini di oggi ascoltano la DarkPoloGang e SferaEbbata



Sisi, infatti. In ogni caso c'è da dire che rispetto agli altri "gruppi" italiani che circolano, questi sono perlomeno orecchiabili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la ballad (l'ultima, quella su sta Marlena che torna a casa) è un bel pezzo, niente male. Il "problema" è il resto. Vengono definiti un gruppo rock, ma di rock hanno poco o nulla. Al massimo, possono essere definiti un gruppo funk.
> 
> Il cantante è bravo, il resto abbastanza piatto in particolare il chitarrista, scolastico.



Si concordo e mi sono pure ricreduto sulla canzone Torna a casa dopo averla sentita un po' di volte in radio..a primo acchito mi aveva fatto schifo invece ha una buona melodia.

Sul fatto del rock o meno aspettiamo, hanno 20 anni e sono al primissimo album, certo pieno di compromessi..alcuni elementi interessanti li hanno (il timbro del vocalist, testi interessanti e anche una buona energia, e non capisco i confronti con quelle kekke dei Negramaro)..le ballad poi le hanno fatte tutti, perfino i Rolling Stones degli inizi

Resto dell'idea siano il miglior prodotto musicale mai uscito da un talent italiano che di solito sfornano al 99% ciofeche


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Nuovo video uscito oggi.


----------

